# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/29/18



## jd56 (Apr 29, 2018)

The swaps have wound down, wonder if we can top last week's finds?
Hope so....
So, let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 29, 2018)

bought this at the Memory Lane show.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 29, 2018)

I found these at a local 'car boot sale' this morning.
Paid a grand total of approximately $2.78 (£2) for them.....

 
Look forward to using them soon.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 29, 2018)

My medicine for the week. I've seen a couple nice Delta Warner's pop up in the past 2 years but never in the box until now


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2018)

I needed a special tool to fix my only Musselman hub that was long over-due for maintenance.
My friend Scott A. put his in the mail to me as soon as he knew what I was doing; on loan of course.
Thank you @rustjunkie I could Not do it without it. 5 Gold Stars in Humanity!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 29, 2018)

Sorry my New England friends ...




craigslist score....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 29, 2018)

I also scored this original Delta Defender in a lot of vintage lights off ebay for my 39 Columbia with new lenses coming ! 



I also did get a chance to pick through an old 3 story home.. picked up 11 new rolls of old 40s-50s wall paper , GI Joe stuff,and a BIG roll of vintage material and some other cool things


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 29, 2018)

Got a set of front wheels to match the back wheels I inadvertently relieved when I ordered some hubs.... 


 

 
And a few other smalls.....


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> My medicine for the week. I've seen a couple nice Delta Warner's pop up in the past 2 years but never in the box until now
> 
> View attachment 797166
> 
> ...




I need one of those delta lights but beat up.  What are they called?


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 29, 2018)

Friend visiting from the Philippines 
Brought me this bicycle license plate from Manila 






Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mid century furniture.... a fauvest painting Oregon artist ..... a early Cali painting.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 29, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I need one of those delta lights but beat up.  What are they called?



Delta Warner


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 29, 2018)

ML and Ann Arbor were expensive for me!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 29, 2018)

Not a bad week: 





French pocket knife:


 
Hail Sagan enamel pin from @the_pale.blue_dot




Cheap New Departure ruler, and an expensive sq ft of leather:




Beautiful punch from Korea, for a top-secret project 


 

Couple more saddles for the wall


----------



## Blackout (Apr 29, 2018)

motel sign is a local piece



approved Texas highway dept. reflector


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2018)

Blackout said:


> motel sign is local a piece
> View attachment 797284
> approved Texas highway dept. reflector
> View attachment 797285
> View attachment 797286



I live in a city named Riverside, that would be too cool


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 29, 2018)

Two sets of  28" wheels. Really nice badge, and a crusty new old stock 24" rim from the Iver factory, found this year


----------



## Thurman (Apr 29, 2018)

A good friend of mine gave me this nice badge. Looks like it was never on a bicycle.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 29, 2018)

Fridays Memory Lane buys and Elgin wheels for the 4 star I bought back in October.



 

 

 

 

 



And today's Ann Arbor buys:



 



My favorite buy of the weekend was this Dayton. I was figuring it was probably a 40/41 but I think I can make out a faint 8 on the fork. Good thing the batteries were leakproof! They did not leak at all.
If someone can help pinpoint the year it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2018)

I picked this Colson up from Bob did some touch-ups in the dark last night changed out the seat and grips. Great looking little bike to cruise around for a couple months.  I was riding around the block my daughter and her friend and saw a yard sale and picked up these goodies.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 29, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I picked this Colson up from Bob did some touch-ups in the dark last night changed out the seat and grips. Great looking little bike to cruise around for a couple months.  I was riding around the block my daughter and her friend and saw a yard sale and picked up these goodies.
> 
> View attachment 797461 View attachment 797462



Ha! He said a couple months.  I give it  30 days or less


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 29, 2018)

Road King


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> Ha! He said a couple months.  I give it  30 days or less



You may be right, I'm not into pretty bikes but the price was right and it looked great.   I did ride it today


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

Big thanks to @sm2501 for the horn button! Now just have to get the bars wired!


----------



## stezell (Apr 29, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Fridays Memory Lane buys and Elgin wheels for the 4 star I bought back in October.
> 
> View attachment 797428 View attachment 797431 View attachment 797432 View attachment 797433 View attachment 797434 View attachment 797435
> 
> ...



Does it look like there use to be a welded on kickstand? If so it's a 40, if not I would say 41. Cool find man.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 29, 2018)

stezell said:


> Does it look like there use to be a welded on kickstand? If so it's a 40, if not I would say 41. Cool find man.




It does not look like it had a welded on stand.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> Ha! He said a couple months.  I give it  30 days or less



Probably already listed...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2018)

picked up a train-light fender for the truss rod fork on my '49..... someone cut 4" off the duck tail, so I'll have to cut a piece from a regular fender to fix it.  should probably have waited for a better one, but I am impatient.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just got back home from Memory Lane and Ann Arbor! What a weekend! Great to see everyone. Here are some of my finds. Got a couple cheapo girls bikes because one has a ND 2 speed hub and the other has a nice troxel seat and some other parts. Picked up a Monark 5 bar project and a bunch of parts to complete projects. Was also able to get some good stuff from the Memory Lane inventory auction. 

Frank

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngprewarguy (Apr 29, 2018)

Ann Arbor sweet Elgin teens 

find






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marching_out (Apr 29, 2018)

Sold one bike at Memory Lane and bought another on Saturday at an auction...story of my life. Garage space for some reason never increases!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 29, 2018)

Picked these up today. I went to look at one bike and bought two. Nothing fancy just some junky schwinns 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman (Apr 29, 2018)

Crusty,but complete


----------



## GenuineRides (Apr 29, 2018)

I didn’t get to run through the ML and AA swaps this week but happened to find a ‘39 Schwinn LaSalle Motorbike locally, then took it for a spin today. Schwinn glass reflector stayed intact all these years.  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 29, 2018)

Naturally when I need to be saving money to pay the ridiculous registration penalties on my 66 Cadillac some great deals had to come my way! At the swap meet I picked up a bon aire portable swamp cooler for a car, a nice valley forge American flag, and a nice vintage Ben Davis shirt. Antiquing with my girlfriend I picked up this singer upholstery sewing machine, and my 66 Cadillac shop manual showed up at my mom's along with Baxter systems key code books covering GM cars from 1935-1977. 
Now I really need to save for the registration!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2018)

A girl Eagle to match my boy's Eagle


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 29, 2018)

1940s Schwinn cranks and pins. Not in the best cosmetic shape, but hard to find in any condition. Mechanically straight and solid.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 29, 2018)

Took a road trip to San Diego and brought back Two Beautiful hitchhikers..


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 29, 2018)

It's been a good week but still trying to recover and catch up after Copake!

A friend picked this one up for me Tuesday. It's really neat with all blackout parts and is going to stay together.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 29, 2018)

Schwinn display with catalogs from '64 on.....

 
Mid-Century Stained Glass, 4' diameter...


Topper....

 
Bowling plaque for my Majestic Big Ball Bowler.....


 
Local Bike Swap yesterday in Salinas, Ca., about 15 dealers selling, I had a pocketful of cash, but this Remco Siren was the only thing that got it out of my pocket.....

 
The Siren is almost a perfect match for Schwinn Sunset Orange....


 
Speedo for the Rambler.....


 
KLH Receiver with Speakers to replace my KLH receiver that only goes up to a volume 4-5 before freaking out, my shop is now operating at the proper volume.......

 

Broadway Avenue Sign from the scrap pile up the street, there were a few stop lights and crossing signs as well, but this is all I took. The City just remodeled the street.......


 
Another stained glass panel that came my way soon after the other one, this one is 7' x 12"......


 
My daughter thought she needed a dog, but that did not work out, so I have now adopted "Sasha" the Mouse......she goes well with my two chiweenies....


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 29, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Sorry my New England friends ...
> 
> View attachment 797198
> craigslist score....View attachment 797195 View attachment 797196 View attachment 797197




Nice Person's Reflecto!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks like a '41. Nicknamed the "Windowshade" tank.

Sweet find!

@Jay81


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## rickyd (Apr 30, 2018)

fboggs1986 said:


> Just got back home from Memory Lane and Ann Arbor! What a weekend! Great to see everyone. Here are some of my finds. Got a couple cheapo girls bikes because one has a ND 2 speed hub and the other has a nice troxel seat and some other parts. Picked up a Monark 5 bar project and a bunch of parts to complete projects. Was also able to get some good stuff from the Memory Lane inventory auction.
> 
> Frank
> View attachment 797551View attachment 797552View attachment 797553View attachment 797554View attachment 797555View attachment 797556View attachment 797557View attachment 797558View attachment 797559View attachment 797560View attachment 797561
> ...



A friend of mine had the dark blue girls bike at Wentzville swap I thought maybe Manton and Smith built account the welds what do you think?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 30, 2018)

We were actually thinking the same thing. Need to do a little more research on it and try to see what it was badged as. Has a very unusual badge outline. 

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Here is my MLC/AA stuff. A huge thanks to @JOEL for saving my butt at the last minute and picking up my TF at Copake and delivering to me. The '34/5 Shelby motorbike was bought off here a few months ago and I found some accessories to go with it. The '40 Four Gill was a bike I restored a few years back, then traded, then bought back--staying home now! The Four Bar was bought a while back and picked up in Clarksville, Tn on the way up--thanks to @stezell . The '40 E9T Columbia Superb was picked up for me in Ok--a huge thanks to Kevin and Scott for delivering. The rear steer Rocket trike from Mark D. and the Elgin Racer from Buck. Some pin backs, CABE license plates and brackets, a big brake for my '38 Motorbike, other odds and ends. My favorite score of the entire week though was the compass from @ohdeebee ! This is gonna look bitch'n on my Fleetwood Supreme. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2018)

You have to running out of room @Freqman1


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow! :eek::eek::eek:

Nice haul Shawn!!

N


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 1, 2018)

I got this.


----------



## Bobberbrandon (May 6, 2018)

I scored this bike off of craigslist last night for $20 from someone who turned out to only live a few blocks away. There is no headbadge and there are a few small stars on the chain guard that seems like it would be Schwinn, but there are no serial numbers anyone have any ideas?




jd56 said:


> The swaps have wound down, wonder if we can top last week's finds?
> Hope so....
> So, let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...





jd56 said:


> The swaps have wound down, wonder if we can top last week's finds?
> Hope so....
> So, let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...





jd56 said:


> The swaps have wound down, wonder if we can top last week's finds?
> Hope so....
> So, let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...


----------

